# 02 sporty 700 clutch in 00 sporty 500??



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

would this work?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

yes it will work, same clutch just different spring and fly weights


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

alright thanks.


----------

